

Show HN: gifBase - user tagged gif database built with Slim PHP - ummjackson
http://www.gifbase.com/
Built using Slim (http://www.slimframework.com/) as a base, Idiorm as an ORM (http://j4mie.github.com/idiormandparis/), Twig for templating (http://twig.sensiolabs.org/), and Skeleton as a clean CSS framework (http://getskeleton.com/)<p>Goal is a well-tagged database that gives you a gif for every emotion/scenario. Just hit 500 submissions. Feedback appreciated, submissions even more so.<p>Hope some people find it useful.
======
mario_gudelj
This is awesome! Finally I can store my gifs somewhere and easily access them.

~~~
shimsham
Additional awesomeness for animated gifs!!! I can see a new world over the
rapidly approaching horizon.

